# Stocking my 180g



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I currently have 2 needle nose gar 2 bikers gar or rocket gar a knife fish and a marble motoro I really want to add a arowana what type can I add jardini silver I want an affordable one suggestions please from the experts


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

go black arowana bobby!

beauty fish


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Where can I get one king Ed has some nIce silver and Rogers has a nice jardini


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Scrap the Jardini's and Silvers... No one can properly keep a Silver and the Jardini will beat the hell out of all your other fish. Blacks are cute as hell, but still grow too big... Still though, cute.

Sema-Prochilodus Taeniurus or Insignis are a must for oddball big fish tanks!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks so Black it is and ill pickup flagtail also


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i see that the 180 went to a good home. good pickup Mr.9!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

why thank you sir 8


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

The needle nose gar and rocket gar will soon become food to the motoro stingray. They start to slowdown at growth at around 7-9 inches. They are also slender, just perfect food for stingray. Not sure what kind of knifefish do you have but best to let us know what species. As for arowana... Why not go with an Asian Green arowana as they are cheap about the same price as a 9-12" black arowana. Black arowana are fine too.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

bobby has a carapro knife fish.

And how about a tank without arawana. Once you add an arawana, it is hard to choose tankmate. If you must, I would stay away from Jardini as they are always mean as hell. Both silver and black will grow big. It will take a while but you will need a 36" depth. Just keep that in mind.

Here is something you can do a bit of research on. Go to Vancouver Aquarium. It has a very nice biotope tiger stingray/south amercian community tank. Scale it down to fit your need. It is a beautiful tank ...


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

go to the aquarium I will do you never have to ask me twice to do that I will do more research then Thanks I wont rush as Im excited as hell to make a full biotope tank


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

why not just set up a nice 180 frontosa colony?
since your female is holding =D


----------

